# Quotes



## Ian Watts (18 Oct 2013)

I have noticed that when other people quote it says some things like "Person X says" with an arrow pointing upwards. I have used the quote tags and copied and pasted what I wanted in it, but it just puts a nice border on it. How can I do the former style of quoting so that people can see who I am quoting.


----------



## Spinney (18 Oct 2013)

If you hit the 'reply' button (bottom right of every message), it puts the new content in that message in quotes for you.


----------



## migrantwing (18 Oct 2013)

Ian Watts said:


> I have noticed that when other people quote it says some things like "Person X says" with an arrow pointing upwards. I have used the quote tags and copied and pasted what I wanted in it, but it just puts a nice border on it. How can I do the former style of quoting so that people can see who I am quoting.



Thus


----------



## Ian Watts (18 Oct 2013)

Spinney said:


> If you hit the 'reply' button (bottom right of every message), it puts the new content in that message in quotes for you.





migrantwing said:


> Thus



Thanks - I thought I mist be missing something obvious


----------



## Spinney (18 Oct 2013)

Ian Watts said:


> Thanks - I thought I mist be missing something obvious


How do you get two quotes though? I've never figured that out!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (18 Oct 2013)

Spinney said:


> How do you get two quotes though? I've never figured that out!





Spinney said:


> How do you get two quotes though? I've never figured that out!





Spinney said:


> How do you get two quotes though? I've never figured that out!





Spinney said:


> How do you get two quotes though? I've never figured that out!





Spinney said:


> How do you get two quotes though? I've never figured that out!


Depends how many times you click reply


----------



## Spinney (18 Oct 2013)

That simple!

D'oh.

Thanks!


----------



## Ian Watts (18 Oct 2013)

Spinney said:


> D'oh


----------



## Ian Watts (18 Oct 2013)

You can even just quote part of a message - you could have fun with this



Spinney said:


> Thanks!


----------



## Spinney (18 Oct 2013)

I _had _managed to work out you could only quote part of a post.

If you're going to take the p*** I won't help you next time, so there!

[flounces off....]


----------



## Ian Watts (18 Oct 2013)

Spinney said:


> I _won't _managed to work out you could only quote part of a post.
> 
> If you're going to take the p*** I help you next time, so there!
> 
> [flounces off....]


----------



## Spinney (18 Oct 2013)

Bad manners to quote someone and then change it, without making it obvious what you have changed...


----------



## Ian Watts (18 Oct 2013)

Spinney said:


> Bad manners to quote someone and then change it, without making it obvious what you have changed...


I'll stop now - just having too much fun - and it is Friday Night!!


----------



## cosmicbike (18 Oct 2013)

Ian Watts said:


> I'll stop now - just having too much fun - and it is Friday Night!!


 
Answered my question too, thanks


----------



## roadrash (18 Oct 2013)

how do you change part of a quote, like when someone changes it and says ftfy


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (18 Oct 2013)

roadrash said:


> ftfy


----------



## Ian Watts (18 Oct 2013)

roadrash said:


> change part of a quote, how do you like when someone changes it and says ftfy


----------



## roadrash (18 Oct 2013)

yeah ...... but how


----------



## smokeysmoo (18 Oct 2013)

roadrash said:


> how do you change part of a quote, like when someone changes it and says *FTFY*


Like that 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
After clicking reply just edit the post you're quoting in the text box


----------



## roadrash (18 Oct 2013)

ggrrrr


----------



## Ian Watts (18 Oct 2013)

Just change around what is in between the quotes tags. Aparently bad manners though so to be done lightly:



Spinney said:


> Bad manners to quote someone and then change it, without making it obvious what you have changed...


----------



## roadrash (18 Oct 2013)

Ian Watts said:


> Just change around what is in the tags. Aparently bad manners though so to be done lightly:


 

like that


----------



## smokeysmoo (18 Oct 2013)

roadrash said:


> ggrrrr



Ggrrr FTFY 



roadrash said:


> like that



Yup


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (18 Oct 2013)

roadrash said:


>


----------



## roadrash (18 Oct 2013)

all i need to do now is get my smilies to appear at the end of my sentance, for some reason they appear at the begining


----------



## Ian Watts (18 Oct 2013)

How about both


----------



## smokeysmoo (18 Oct 2013)

roadrash said:


> all i need to do now is get my smilies to appear at the end of my sentance, for some reason they appear at the begining


Just check where your cursor is before you insert it, (enter @Fnaar stage left).

This happens to me sometimes when I post from my tablet.


----------



## roadrash (18 Oct 2013)

yeah , i do that, but its a problem soon to be dealt with
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/smilies-help.140812/


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Feb 2014)

Ian Watts said:


> You can even just quote part of a message - you could have fun with this


 


Ian Watts said:


> You can even just quote part of a message


 
By Quoting only part of this post I quoted the second one in it's entirety and then deleted the bits I didn't want to quote.

This obviously works but I assume there is a "correct" way to do it....Prey tell...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Feb 2014)

Salty seadog said:


> By Quoting only part of this post I quoted the second one in it's entirety and then deleted the bits I didn't want to quote.
> 
> This obviously works but I assume there is a "correct" way to do it....Prey tell...


That's the only way I know.


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Feb 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That's the only way I know.


 

many thanks old bean...


----------

